# High Blood Pressure During Labor?



## adopted0105

Hi all!
I was wondering if some of you could share your experiences, specifically about blood pressure during labor. Did any of you have dangerously high blood pressure during labor, and if so, what did your doctor or midwife do about it (if anything)? Basically, what was the outcome?
The reason I ask is because I'm 39 weeks pregnant with my first and at a slightly increased risk of hemorrhaging due to a condition I have that has affected the bloodflow in my lungs. I've planned from the beginning to have an unmedicated delivery, but my ob and an anesthesiologist have told me that an epidural would help to stabilize my blood pressure during delivery because of the pain management factor. However, the situation is that the risk of anything going wrong due to high blood pressure is small to begin with.
Anyhow, I just wanted to know if any of you ladies had blood pressure issues during labor and how those were resolved or what complications were involved. Thanks for reading!


----------



## HeatherB

My first birth was my only hospital birth. I labored naturally at home for a long time before going in in active labor. When I got there, they were all flustered because my BP was "high." To be honest, I don't know now HOW high it was - 150s/90s? They also said I had protein in my urine (in fact, I had a mucous plug in the urine cup!) and were sure they'd give me mag sulfate right away. I had no mag sulfate and no epidural and continued to labor just fine for a long time. (So long, in fact, that they got impatient and we ended up consenting to a c/s because we didn't know what else to do.)

With my 2nd labor, my MW had me take some passionflower extract here and there to keep my BP down, but it was never a major problem.

There are so many potential complications with an epidural - including making your BP drop TOO low - that I would certainly stick with your plan of avoiding it if at all possible. Good relaxation techniques and deep breathing, perhaps also laboring in water if they "allow" it, and, of course, staying home as long as possible to avoid the stresses of the hospital - should all work in your favor.


----------



## konayossie

I did not have high bp at any of my prenatals, but I did during labor in the first several hours after I got to the hospital. Don't remember exactly what happened, just that they stopped letting me walk the floors when they started getting the high bp readings, and I had to do left-side laying. They were afraid it was PIH/beginning of Pre-E, but my urine did not have protein, and once they got the "all-clear" on that, they let me get off my side (although I didn't get to resume walking due to other interventions in the meantime--internal monitoring--blegh!).

I'd say if you are being closely monitored and the BP doesn't seem to be turning in to Pre-E, I personally would turn down the epidural as a "precautionary measure" since it carries its own risks and can definitely cause problems with your labor, especially if your babe isn't optimally positioned, b/c you'll likely be flat on your back.


----------



## turnquia

I would dicuss it with OB some more. And maybe be open to it. Mag during labor to bring down BP certainly isn't fun, and may slow labor down and bring on need for pit. There could be other meds to use first or if you reach a certain point an epidural may be beneficial. It does tend to drop blood pressure just from pain relief as well as from the meds itself can cause a blood pressure drop. You may not need it at all... or you may need it fairly late in labor and have it pose no additional risks of interventions.

Given your health history if it were me I'd be open to things and see where it goes. I'd much rather labor with an epidural and not end up with a severe PPH and the disruption in baby time or other health complications.


----------



## is it puppies?

Not exactly an answer, but my blood pressure seemed high through my pg and when my home birth transfered to the birth centre the MW was concerned it would get us all in trouble- but it actually was the lowest we'd seen ever and very very good (so good I thought they should be worried). So my point is that it's unpredictable, but know your options.


----------



## veronica1243

Hello ladies. I know it's kind of too late to post into this tread, but I thought I will do it anyways. Maybe it would be helpfull for someone who searched and came across that tread. Here is my story. I gave a birth on June 10, 2011. Healthy baby girl 8 pounds and 9 ouces. My delivery date as June 12. My last appt with my ob was June 9, and she mentioned that my blood pressure was a little elevated. She sent me into the hospital. Over there they detected protein in my urine, and they they tout it was ok. Doctor was talking to the nurse he said I am fine and I can go home. Then he turned around and said how many weeks am I, I said 39. So he maid that worried look on his fais and said oh your in danger we are going to induce you labor. I was like I don't know what your going to do but I'm going home. He said I can die, or baby can, just a few min after he talked to nurse and said I'm Fine!!!!!!!!! What a bshhhh. So I came back into the hospital at 5 o'clock in the morning, I had those crazy contractions I could barely brief. My bp was 140/90 nurse said I'm in danger I have to lay down and I can't walk. After few hours of laying down she was convincing me to get an apidural shot, so I won't feel pain and my pd will go down. Ok I did. My husband was sooooo mad. 2 doses of epidural!!!! I was in pain. 20 min after my bp went up to 169. I felt absolutely everything and was able to move. Finally, nurse broke my water bag, because chances your water bag would break when you laying down pretty small. She broke and went away chill. My mom came to the hosp 30 min later and start yelling, why ta heck am I laying there with broken water bag. Nurse came over... She said I need to push my husband and my mom can hold my legs..... Hospital.... 27 min later baby came out. 10 min after I went by myself into the restroom. Point of my story is.... Do not believe to those freaking doctors, they looking at you like at bag full of money, and more they would make you struggle more money they will be able to get out of you. There is no female in the world who is going to be in labor with bp 120/80 no way. if your bp is elevated and you are 38 to 40 weeks prego and they detected protein in your urine that simply means you are going to be in labore any time soon. When you are in labor and doc bsng to you you can't walk ignore it you can. My mom is hypertonic her bp was sky height when she was in labor, she was walking around, running around I should said and she gave a birth to me and my br and sis, I was 9 pound. Healthy. And ladies please no epidural. Doct and nurses won't tell you but epidural won't work for everybody. And it has nothing to do with your bp. One more thing when they break your water bag, make sure you would start pushing with in 30 min, otherwise baby is still active inside and it has no water, cord would get around baby's neck, guess what's next doct will tell they would have to do a C section. MORE MONEY!!!! So in my case if my mom would came over and wouldn't start yelling at them probably nurse would came an hour later would make worried face call doctor, dc would somehow detect baby has a cord around and I, absolutely healthy person would end up having a C section. Cord was on my baby's neck but I guess it just got there when I was pushing, baby wants that bluish in color. God blessed us!!!! So be wise when you go to you ob app and especially when you in labor!!! Wish you all happy and heathy pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## Kalebsmama3

I have to ask for others experiences only because I plan on having another little one (hopefully soon) and wanted some feedback on whether anyone's had this problem with one pregnancy and not with another..

I had my little man on Jan 1st and throughout my entire pregnancy I never had problems with anything.. no high blood pressure or anything.. even when I went for my 40wk checkup with my doctor on the 28th I was fine..

Well.. my water broke at home at 7am on the 31st of December and I went to the hospital they hooked me up to everything and monitored me but the labor wasn't progressing at all so they put me on pitocin to help things along, then my blood pressure started elevating to as they put it *dangerously high levels* So, they made me stay in bed and kept monitoring me.. they were told to give me an epidural (which I never wanted) just because of pain making bp go higher. Well, by the time they got around to it , they checked me and I was ready to push so I didn't get it (fine by me) and at 12:09pm I had my baby which was other than the pitocin completely un medicated.

They ended up keeping me in the hospital for 4 days afterwards because my blood pressure was still so high.. Anyways I want to hear about someone else's experiences with high blood pressure during labor and whether they were able to have another delivery (safely) and anything you may have done to help with this issue. Thanks!


----------

